# TTG Cart CE -- Shopping Cart System for Lightroom -- Released!



## theturninggate (Jun 8, 2011)

JUNE 7, 2011, LOS ANGELES, CA -- The Turning Gate has released TTG Cart CE, its new shopping cart system for Adobe Lightroom.

Until now there have been shopping cart galleries, but TTG Cart CE marks the first Lightroom-centric shopping cart system. A single, central cart installation serves as the e-commerce hub for all of your image galleries, making the cart easy to setup and maintain, and allowing the shopping cart to function across multiple image galleries.

The cart supports Paypal checkout, and a "transactionless" checkout where orders may be submitted without making an online payment, allowing the photographer to collect payment on delivery. The cart uses the Core Elements page framework to offer myriad design options and to fit seamlessly into your site design.

TTG Cart CE offers flexible and infinitely expandable pricing and purchase options, an admin and diagnostics section to help you get up-and-running quickly and to troubleshoot your cart, and full localization features for non-English speaking users.

TTG Cart CE currently works with TTG Highslide Gallery CE 3.1.0.

For more information, visit the TTG Cart CE product page at http://theturninggate.net/galleries/web-development-plugins/ttg-cart-ce/.


----------

